# Nesting Box Help



## BTRT (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm likely overthinking this!

My FG doe should kindle this weekend if she is pg.  

she currently has a small plastic puppy crate in her hutch (the door is off the crate) which she likes to push into the middle . I don't know that she ever hangs out inside it but she can go in and turn around (it isn't super roomy but she does fit).

Would it be a suitable nesting box? There is a bit of a lip at the entry which should keep kits in and mama is already used to it. With the top on, it is nice and private.  Or I could take the top half off.

Should I have something else for backup in case she doesn't nest inside it before kindling? There is room in the hutch but then the crate is pretty redundant...

(Yes I'm a nervous first timer LOL-- it is also the doe's first litter!)


----------



## JakeM (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello, welcome to the world of breeding rabbits!

How tall is the lip at the entry? I recommend at least 1 1/2 inches, preferably more.

I recommend taking the top half off of the crate. This will allow for proper ventilation through the nest boxes (and it won't chill them). Also, the doe will be able to enter/exit easier. Plus, you can see/check the kits easier.

Otherwise, you can build a wooden nest box. I believe the proper size for a Flemish is 10 inch wide, 8 inch high, and 16 inch deep. The front is going to be the 1 1/2 inch-3 inch lip which gradually slopes up to the 8 inch height.

Rabbits are generally very good with their litters, even first time moms. My first litter had 6 kits, all made it to adulthood. I had no clue what was happening, but the doe did, which is what matters.

Does usually pull fur and then kindle (give birth) that day or that night. Check on her periodically after she pulls, but without disturbing her, and everyone should be fine.

I have a litter coming this weekend as well, so good luck to both of us!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 10, 2015)

Best wishes to both of you!


----------



## BTRT (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you! I switched out the crate bottom for a box with better sides. I need to build a nest box before next time! Mama delivered 11 kits yesterday (1 died) and all is well. Good luck!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 12, 2015)

Aww! Congrats! Kits are so much fun! Sorry about the one that you lost.


----------

